# Solved: My Laptop wont get past the Boot Up Screen



## Rayukiri (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi, I was simply searching videos on youtube of the Reknowned "College Humor" videos for a good laugh. But soon I realized that my PC was running quite slowly and then after a while it completely froze. I couldn't do anything, nothing i did would work . So unfourtunantly i had to hard shutdown it. I've had this laptop for just under a year, here are its System Specs:
*Primary hard drive* 250 GB 
*Amt of video RAM* 64 MB 
*Graphics hardware* Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD 
*Amt of RAM* 2GB 
*RAM type* DDR3 
*Memory card reader* Yes 
*Motherboard chipset* Intel GL40 
Its just an Acer Extensa 5635Z without any added components.

And here's what happened after i rebooted it, It comes up with the Boot Up screen and something about some components are having failure or some other fault in the system. And it has two options:
1. Start Startup Repair(Recommended)
2. Start Windows Normally

I go to "Start windows Normally" and it goes to boot up normally, but then after the Windows 7 logo appears it flashes black, then flashes a blue screen but its too quick for me to view it. And then it goes black for a bit and restarts at the Boot up Screen with the Two options.
I go Start Startup Repair and it says loading files, and finishes then goes to a black screen for a bit, i thought it was still doing it , and so i left it for 15~20 minutes and it loads up the Windows 7 login screen, but with no users available for selection.

Please assist me if you can  I am in dire need.


----------



## Rayukiri (Dec 11, 2010)

UPDATE: I left the laptop running on the "Start Startup Repair" and it gets to the windows 7 log in screen with nothing selectable, but it comes up with a window of System Startup Repair searching for problems, but ive left it for about 30mins but it still does nothing. There is also a minimized window of CMD running in the bottom left corner


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you have a win 7 disc? Not a pc recovery disc.


----------



## Rayukiri (Dec 11, 2010)

Not that i know of, The laptop came with 3 Recovery Disks :/ SHould i just use them?


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

Using the recovery discs will erase everything on the hard drive, so it's probably not a good idea unless you don't care to lose date. Make sure the pc is off and then push the power button. as soon as you do this start pressing the "F8" key ever half second until you see a menu appear. in the menu look for " Last known good configuration" or something to that effect and use the arrow keys to move to it and select it by pressing the inter key. see if that works. if not then do the same process and when you get to the screen again select " start in safe mode with networking" try that and post back.


----------



## Rayukiri (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, i havn't tried your method. But instead its at the System Startup Repair window and now its finally changed and it now says "Repairing System" and "Repairing Discs, this may take over an hour to complete" should i continue with your method. . or leave it be?


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

Just let it continue on with what it's doing. if it doesn't work then you can try the other options....Good luck, and post back if it doesn't work.


----------



## Rayukiri (Dec 11, 2010)

YAY!  The System Repair worked and now my computer is running normally. But for some reason my PC is running at 3/4 of the speed it used to run at and freezes every now and then :/


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

Go to this site and download ccleaner. It's free

http://www.filehippo...nload_ccleaner/ the one you want is in the top right

of the window and it says

"Download
Latest Version
#.##MB

After downloading Install it and open the program. Go to the "Tools" tab

Next click on the button that says "Start Up"

This will show you a list of all the programs that start when windows starts.

Down at the bottom right of the page click on the "Save to txt file" button

and Save.

Next click the "uninstall" tab ( this only shows the programs currently installed on your pc) and then click on the "Save to text file"

and post it along with the "start up" text you saved earlier.


----------



## Rayukiri (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks its all fixed now  Thankyou very much


----------

